# New PB



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

After a rough weekend where I should have cashed a check in a tournament I thought I would go out and fish for fun. I didn't expect the fish to be on like they were and broke old PB by 1 pound. This fish 22' long with a 16' girth. 7.1lbs

Caught on a topwater.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a pig!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Fish G3 said:


> Caught on a topwater.
> 
> 
> > Tis the season, nice fish.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Was it white? 

Nice fish!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Over 7lbs is a very special Ohio bass. Congrats young blood.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

22 foot long with a 16 foot girth? WOW! lol. Sorry for being a smart*ss.
Nice fish. :B


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Biggun'!

Nice fish Fish G3. They have definitely healed up over the past three weeks. And the Summer pattern is upon us.

Good job!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice one!!! Congrats on the new PB!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice one 7 pounds is tough to top.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

VERY NICE! Congrats!
Man, alot of BIG Bass are being caught this year! Maybe with the warm Winters, etc...this will be a new trend!!!LOL


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice fish kyle im gona take a guess that you got it on the pop-r cause thats about the only bait you talked about down at school lol the top water bite is in full swing been doin good with the buzz baits around here 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

nice fish! I cant get one over 6.2 lbs...it just won't happen! Looks like a nice lake/pond you got there man.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and kind words fella's. It wasn't a pop r fish more of a walking bait. It's been somewhat of a tough year and I think this fish has finally broken the ice. The topwater bite has really been on like most of you have said and there isn't a more fun way to fish.

Toku...the pop x is catching tons of fish but if you don't have any of the dog x's you're really missing out!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I wanted to try one of those dog x's, You really like them?


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

this time of year and late august are the tip to use ny favorite a torpedo good fish


----------

